# Looking for sponsorship for my robotics team



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone or any company would be interested in sponsoring my local high school robotics team in FTC. (http://www.usfirst.org/roboticsprograms/ftc) It's a yearly competition where teams from all over the US build robots to compete in that year's competition which has a different challenge each year. We need sponsors to fund the material costs as well as registration and qualifier fees. We already have a prototype built and tested. The robots are built, programmed, and driven entirely by the students themselves so it's a great learning experience for each member on the team. If anyone or any company is interested in sponsoring my team please let me know and I can give you more details and a presentation of our team/robot and the competition. Thanks!


----------

